# Erzeugen eines Jar-Files



## Kaladial (26. Sep 2007)

moin

wenn ich hier falsch bin bitte in richtige ecke verschieben 

also mein problem:
ich möchte ein jar file mit eclipse SDK 3.3.0 erstellen...
eigentlich kein ding 
man geht über export -> gibt den src an -> und gibt die main-class an und erstellt den kram

soweit auch kein problem 

nu kommts aber: ich möchte nen mysql treiber den ich aus ner extrernen jar eingebunden hab ebenfals in meine jar einbinden bzw meinem jarfile bekannt machen... 

nach n bissel googlei hab ich dann mehrfach die aussage gelesen ja da muss man ne manifest datei erstellen... also hab ich das gemacht... also erstellung wieder von vorn und nu hab ich nachden ich alles angegeben hab nu auch noch meine manifest-datei datei mit angegeben ... 

wenn ich nu auf finsh klick kommt aber folgende fehlermeldung: 

JAR creation failed. See details for additional information.
  Resource is out of sync with the file system: '/AVS3/manifest.txt'.

hmmm was is n das und wieso geht das net??? 

pls help

ahja hier noch meine manifest-datei:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: AVS3.AVS3
Class-Path: . ./ ./mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar
```


----------



## Kaladial (26. Sep 2007)

ok hat sich erledigt... 
"manifest.txt" darf net... man muss "manifest" als dateinamen benutzen


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2007)

Die Classpath-Angabe in deinem Manifest ist vielleicht auch nicht ganz OK.
Du musst dir überlegen, wo du deine Treiber-Datei speicherst. Am besten vielleicht in einem Verzeichnis _lib_ neben deiner Programm-Jar.
Wenn du dann auch wirklich deine Main-Class AVS3 in einem Package AVS3 stehen hast, muss deine Manifest-Datei so aussehen:
	
	
	
	





```
Manifest-Version: 1.0 
Main-Class: AVS3.AVS3 
Class-Path: lib/mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar
```


----------



## Kaladial (26. Sep 2007)

L-ectron-X neuer name ?   

anderes ding also ich hab das jar file nu unter windows zum laufen bekommen aber unter linux öffnet er es mir nur und zeigt mir die classes dateien an... wie bekomm ich nu mein jar file dazu das er es ausführt und net nur öffnet ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2007)

Mach mal einen Rechtsklick drauf. Unter Ubuntu bspw. gibts einen Kontextmenüeintrag
_Mit >>Sun Java x.x Runtime<< öffnen_.



			
				Kaladial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L-ectron-X neuer name ?


Nein, wieso?


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

ah ich dachte ich hätte dein avatar auch schon mit nem anderen nick gesehn... kann mich aber auch täuschen...

hnmmm und bei mir gibt es nur nen "öffnen mit..." und da gibt es keine java runtime ... hmmm naja muss ich weiterversuchen


----------

